# Introduce myself



## Herman Witkam (Nov 26, 2005)

Welcome onboard Aaron!

Since you're into Gamelan, there's a free Gamelan (Suling) flute available from my website (RAW).


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 26, 2005)

Welcome to VI! Thanks for registering so enjoy the forum and have fun here man.


----------

